# A6000 Flash help!



## JEFlatt53 (Feb 24, 2015)

I recently purchased a Sony a6000 used from eBay with a 3000 shutter count. I'm really loving the camera and it is quite a nice change from my AE-1. The only issue I'm having is with the internal flash. No matter what I do I cannot get the thing to flash. I'm pressing the flash pop up button then going into flash modes such as fill flash. Still, I get no flash. I've asked multiple photographer friends and they don't know either. I can only assume the bulb is toast. Unless I'm missing something obvious?


----------



## LostLensCap (Feb 25, 2015)

Have you tried a shoe mount flash to see if it would work?  The previous owner may have used an older shoe mount flash with too high a sync voltage that fried the flash circuit.


----------



## JEFlatt53 (Feb 25, 2015)

LostLensCap said:


> Have you tried a shoe mount flash to see if it would work? The previous owner may have used an older shoe mount flash with too high a sync voltage that fried the flash circuit.



I would but I don't have one.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 25, 2015)

Are the images correctly exposed without the flash?  Does your camera have 'auto ISO' and is it enabled?  Make sure the ISO is set as low as it can be (100 - 200 usually), and NOT in an 'auto adjust' mode, put the camera into 'Program' and then go into a dim room (Not dark; bright enough for the camera to focus) and then try a couple of shots.  If it doesn't flash and the images are dark, you probably have a flash issue.


----------



## LostLensCap (Feb 25, 2015)

also, make sure the flash is set to FILL.  That way it should flash every time..


----------

